# Lark Valley Caravan Park near Bury St Edmunds



## topcat100 (Aug 20, 2008)

Anyone out there stayed at Lark Valley recently?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

No but I know that you do nt need ferry tickets to get there.

Andy


----------

